# Newbie needs tanks!!! I RESCUED 7 bettas TODAY! :)



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

Firts off, i NEED to know where i can find the cheapest 2.5 or 5 gallon tanks. 
anyone have a suggestion??? I need 5 right away, but, im sure ill need more soon hehe:-?

a little back story on me and my aquatic adventures:

I have a 55 gallon community tank with guppies, platies, neons, mollies and the like.
Well I discovered this forum a couple of months ago and have been searching it immensely for various information. THANK YOU posters!

The other day I came across the Betta section, well I have been mesmerized by all of the pictures on here of all your bettas 

I had one a few years ago that lived for almost 6 years! His name was Patriot, thanks to my son lol

anyhoo, so ive been surfing on here and heard about all this "rescuing" you all do from the pet stores.
So today, I loaded up my baby and went to petsmart ^-^ . i went with getting only 2 in mind, hehe

well i felt compelled to rescue more! so i have 5 males and 2 females. yay!!!!:shock::lol:

Beautiful little creatures, ill post pics one day. i have each of the males in one gallon wide mouth glass jars "for now"
i will be getting them their own little tanks as soon as i can find some good deals on craigslist. I know the one gallon isnt optimal, but, hey, at least their NOT in a CUP! i hate that. it makes my skin crawl.
i wish i could take them all home, but, as soon as i find THESE guys tanks, im sure i will be getting more. i have already devised a way to have as many as possible on a custom built "bookshelf" woohoo

oh, and the 2 females are now in my 55 gallon tank. they are swimming all over the place, must feel like an ocean to them now. I know 2 isnt the best for a sorority but i only add 2 at a time to my 55. i will be adding 2 more females next weekend im sure 

(hubby is out of town) so all i have to say to hubby is: welcome to my NEW addiction!!! LOL:roll::wink:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Walmart and Petsmart have cheap 10 gallons. PetCo has some 5.5 gallons.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

get a couple emty ten gallons and divede them, its cheaper than those kits


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I would get 2 or 3 ten gallon kits and divide them into 2 or 3. Then you know, decorate and stuff.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

what do i use to divide the tanks?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You can buy dividers at Petsmart or Petco or you can make them. I'm using my labtop right now so I can't give you the link for the diy dividers but I'm sure someone else can.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Here is the link to the DIY dividers. http://www.fishforum.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/

I just bought mine.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow! Way to go with the rescues!

I agree with what everyone else has posted. I wanted to add that critter keepers are another option if they are cheaper in your area. Also check craigslist.org. There's lots of tanks on there and usually some great deals. I bet you could find multiple 10 gal tanks for dirt cheap if you looked hard enough.


----------

